# driving a motorbike



## cally kid (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi all can you can give me a little advice,i have bought a 125cc scooter for use in spain am i allowed to to drive it with a driving licence with a provisional section on a full driving licence or do i have to take a separate bike test . ny advice would be greatly appreciated thanks cally kid


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

cally kid said:


> Hi all can you can give me a little advice,i have bought a 125cc scooter for use in spain am i allowed to to drive it with a driving licence with a provisional section on a full driving licence or do i have to take a separate bike test . ny advice would be greatly appreciated thanks cally kid


you can drive up to 125 cc bike on a full uk car licence. no need for a test.


----------



## BMC77 (Aug 15, 2009)

cally kid said:


> Hi all can you can give me a little advice,i have bought a 125cc scooter for use in spain am i allowed to to drive it with a driving licence with a provisional section on a full driving licence or do i have to take a separate bike test . ny advice would be greatly appreciated thanks cally kid


It depends on when your licence was issued. 


If it was issued BEFORE 1 Feb 2001 then you have a full Category P Entitlement (full moped licence) meaning that you can ride a moped without restrictions and without having to do a CBT. 
If it was issued AFTER 1 Feb 2001 then although it has a Category P Entitlement, you MUST do your CBT to validate it and be allowed to ride a moped on roads.
Hope that helps!

B


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

check this site and these guys may have the info you need. As far as I am aware a full driving licence and being over 18 are all that is needed to drive bikes up to 125 cc

About Driving licence for a 125cc bike or scooter in Spain.


and the proper insurance..... and for God's sake don't modify the silencer


----------



## cally kid (Apr 1, 2010)

BMC77 said:


> It depends on when your licence was issued.
> 
> 
> If it was issued BEFORE 1 Feb 2001 then you have a full Category P Entitlement (full moped licence) meaning that you can ride a moped without restrictions and without having to do a CBT.
> ...


thanks for the advice kind regards cally kid


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

cally kid said:


> thanks for the advice kind regards cally kid


this uk law spanish law is different. YOU ARE ALLOWED UP TO 125CC ON EUROPEAN LICENCE


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Would somebody please tell Spanish youths that licenses and insurance are legal requirements and not optional.
> 
> Don't get me started on the whole casco issue!


well the casco is to keep the schoolbag on the back seat safe, isn't it


joking aside

we are still pondering about whether or not to let our 14 yr old take her test this summer


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> well the casco is to keep the schoolbag on the back seat safe, isn't it
> 
> 
> joking aside
> ...


I thought they changed the law to 16 the year before last ?


----------

